# "I'm an American kid travelling to Istanbul"



## xebonyx

Merhaba, 
Could I get some help with the following translation into Turkish? 
Sorry that I haven't made any attempts, but I haven't studied Turkish yet. I definitely will though.

"Hey guys. I'm an American kid travelling to Istanbul for about two weeks. What punk shows will be going on in May, or how can I find that out? Thanks!"


----------



## miraculeuse

Merhaba xebonyx,

*I may translate:

"Selam arkadaşlar, iki haftalığına İstanbul'u ziyaret edecek bir Amerikalıyım. Mayıs'ta hangi punk show'lar olacak, ya da onları nasıl bulabilirim/erişebilirm? Teşekkürler!"

hope it helps*


----------



## xebonyx

Ok, here's my attempt from research, which I know is incorrect, but at least I've tried. :
"Merhaba, Amerikalıyım ve seyahat ediyorum/a gidiyorum Istanbul'u iki hafta icin. Ne punk konserleri var dediğin Mayıs? Bilgi nerede bulabilirim? Teşekkürler."

EDIT: Teşekkürler!! We responded at the same time. Can you also say it the way I composed it, with a few edits? Haha, that would make me happy if my attempt was somewhat correct. I know words are missing, or may be in the wrong places...


----------



## Rallino

Always try to put the verb to the end: 

Merhaba, Amerikalıyım ve seyahat ediyorum/a gidiyorum Istanbul'u iki hafta icin.

Merhaba, Amerikalıyım ve iki hafta için İstanbul'*a* gidiyorum.

Ne punk konserleri var dediğin Mayıs

What punk shows  --> in turkish we say " which punk shows "

which --> hangi

Mayısta hangi punk konserleri var? (*var *is the verb, thus to the end)

why did you use *dediğin *? I couldn't understand that. 

Bilgi nerede bulabilirim? This is correct but more accurately we say:

Nereden bilgi alabilirim?

Nereden is the question word so to the beginning like in english: Where can I...

bulmak = find, but I used *almak* = to take / to get, becase we usually get an information, and we get it *from* somwhere or someone, thus,  we make the question word abblative ( leaving )

Nerede*n* bilgi alabilirim?


I hope it helps


----------



## Volcano

*I would say:

Merhaba beyler, iki haftalığına Istanbul'a gidecek Amerikalı bir gencim.Mayıs'ta hangi punk şovları olacak ya da bu konu hakkında nerden bilgi edinebilirim? Teşekkürler*.


----------



## xebonyx

Thanks for the help, guys. And especially to Rallino for the extensive explanation!



Rallino said:


> *Mayısta *hangi punk konserleri var? (*var *is the verb, thus to the end)



MayısTA? I thought the name of the month was Mayıs, is "ta" a future tense marker?



> why did you use *dediğin *? I couldn't understand that.


Ha, oops.   When I searched for Turkish grammar/vocab and I came across this word, in the context it was in it seemed like it would fit the meaning I was trying to convey!



> Bilgi nerede bulabilirim? This is correct but more accurately we say:
> 
> Nereden bilgi alabilirim?


Thanks. When would it be appropriate to put "nerede" in the middle? Different sources had set up that type of question--"Where's the bathroom" "How can I find..", etc. in that way. *EDIT: I think I answered my own question just now. Is the way I set it up asking in general, rather than asking a person specifically?
* 


> Nerede*n* bilgi alabilirim?


 Sorry if I didn't get this the first time, but what's the significance of the "n" here?



> I hope it helps


Yep, it's helping.


----------



## Rallino

xebonyx said:


> MayısTA? I thought the name of the month was Mayıs, is "ta" a future tense marker?



Mayıs = May

Mayısta = In may 

You know, you need to specify the prepositions in turkish as well 



> Thanks. When would it be appropriate to put "nerede" in the middle? Different sources had set up that type of question--"Where's the bathroom" "How can I find..", etc. in that way. *EDIT: I think I answered my own question just now. Is the way I set it up asking in general, rather than asking a person specifically? *


I guess you put the thing you want to stress to the beginning.

For ex: 

Nerede tuvalet bulabilirim? = Where can I find the toilets?

But

Bayanlar tuvaletini nerede bulabilirim? = The ladies restroom, where can I find it? 



> Sorry if I didn't get this the first time, but what's the significance of the "n" here?


Nere = Where

Nereyi = Where (object form /accusative) ex: Nereyi gösteriyorsun? = Where are you showing?

Nereye = To where (dative) ex: nereye gidiyorsun? = Where are you going to?

Nerede = At where (stative) ex: Nerede kalıyorsun? = Where are you staying at?

Nereden = From where (Quitting) ex: Nereden geliyorsun? = Where are you coming from?

Nere*den* bilgi bulabilirim  = Where can I get information *from*?


----------



## xebonyx

Thanks, Rallino.


----------

